# Newbie chick in need of some advice please :-)



## BabyYoYo

Hi all, this is my first post since joining yesterday and I'd just like to say that I've read some great posts and it seems there are a lot of knowledgeable guys on here which is cool, not so many girls though!

Ok here goes, I was hoping somebody on here might be able to give some advice with regards to using Clenbuterol.

A bit about me, I'm 22, 10st, train 3-4 times per week resistance and cardio and am trying to achieve a leaner physique and also drop to about 9st. As it is, the gym is doing wonders however, I seem to plateau at 10st and can never seem to get any lower. Having spent the past month researching "clen" I am planning to have a go at a cycle and see how I improve....My diet is pretty good although I'm sure it could be better. (Chocolate!!) I'm planning on doing a 3 week on 3 week off cycle and perhaps using an ECA stack during the off period but we'll see.

If anyone out there has some advice for me I'd be most grateful!!!

Thanks!

Kate x


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Welcome.

Sort your diet out first before resulting to pills.. Or Clen or any thing like that.

Post up what your diet is and what you eat roughly on a day and some one should be able to help you with a diet. Diet and correct cardio/weights will sort it out. Dont rely on pills or suppliments to do that for you.

You even admited about chocolate. No sacrifice, no victory.


----------



## hilly

Have you treid an eca stack by itself first. clen is really a step once you have tried every other method and really if you are not loosing weight then its your diet/cardio you need to be looking at.

My g/f used clen last year and to be honest she didnt like the sides at all. She got them much worse than i do. She has now gone to weight watchers and is down from 11 -10 stone and wants to get to 9 like yourself.

Id recommend trying an eca stack and increasing your cardio and maybe changing it to AM cardio if its not already.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Still think sorta the diet/cardio/weights out before resulting to ECA. I do not have heaps of expirience but I would say leave the clen till a kinda last resort.

A friend down my gym wants to resort to clen saying no diets are working etc. His diet is **** and his routine is **** lol. Not saying yours is Kate ^^


----------



## BabyYoYo

Seriously, my diet is ok! I don't believe in denying myself anything. Just have very small amounts! And the chocolate is dark chocolate 70% which is good for your heart if I'm not mistaken!

Typical Day: (yesterday)

7am Bowl of Weetabix with s/s milk

10am Fruit & Green Tea

1pm Cheese on toast & green tea

4pm Home made s/s milk, peanut butter & Banana shake (post gym workout)

6pm Stir fried squid, watercress and spinach

7pm 3 Pieces of dark chocolate!

The intention is not to rely on anything. I eat a good diet and I train hard to the best of my ability and my objective is to maximise the results from my training sessions.


----------



## hilly

As you said your diet is good. However do you know how many cals you are eating every day. how many grams of protein/carbs/fats.

Do you know your maintance cals. It is very hard not to loose weight if you are eating less than your maintance cals. 99% of people i believe will loose weight.

If you are not wanting to adjust your diet and you are not loosing weight then you need to find other ways of buring those extra cals to bring you under maintance. Wether that is extra cardio, ECA or clen is your choice but i recommend staying away from clen until you have tried other methods.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

BabyYoYo said:


> The intention is not to rely on anything. I eat a good diet and I train hard to the best of my ability and my objective is to maximise the results from my training sessions.


Thats fair enough, but what about your training, what do you do and how often? Try and give us a more whole picture so that some one like PScarb(who has some great knowledge) or others can give you some good advice 

Any how best of luck im off to cage rage


----------



## BabyYoYo

YetiMan said:


> Still think sorta the diet/cardio/weights out before resulting to ECA. I do not have heaps of expirience but I would say leave the clen till a kinda last resort.
> 
> A friend down my gym wants to resort to clen saying no diets are working etc. His diet is **** and his routine is **** lol. Not saying yours is Kate ^^


Well as I say, My diet is good, I train very hard and I plateau at 10st. I'd like to think that my gym routine id pretty good as I've been going regularly for the past 6 years! It is varied and incorporates all aspects from speed to resistance so in the way you put it, I guess it's a last resort.


----------



## 3752

well i would definatly add protein to that diet like most female diets it lacks protein, the thing about protein is that it tones the muscle so you look better, it also uses more calories to digest than carbs and fats....

i can understand that you believe it is a good diet and in a way it is but you would have much better results if you added some more protein.

if your intention is not to rely on anything then i would not of thought you would want to rely on clen to drop the weight.....in saying that this is not a bad thing as i think you have the right mindset and that you train and eat correctly...

so the dosing for clen is....

start on 20mcg's(normally 1 tab) a day then increse this by 1 tab every 5yh day until a max of 80mcg's is reached after 5 days on 80mcgs take a week off then start again but start on 40mcg's and stay at the 80mcg dose for 10 days....


----------



## BabyYoYo

YetiMan said:


> Thats fair enough, but what about your training, what do you do and how often? Try and give us a more whole picture so that some one like PScarb(who has some great knowledge) or others can give you some good advice
> 
> Any how best of luck im off to cage rage


Arrrgh! I'm one behind you!!!

Sorry, so anyway about my training; 3-4 times a week. Normally Wednesdays, Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays.

Start off each session with a 1000m warm up row followed by warm up stretches.

I always do cardio first which on any given day will normally consist of a 45 min combination of either:

Treadmill & Bike

Cross Trainer & Stepper

Cross Trainer & Bike

(A cartilidge problem in my knee doesnt allow too much high impact exercise)

I then take to the mats and do 180 crunches and 50 back raises from the floor to strengthen lower back and abs.

After this comes the resistance.

Arms:

Lat pulldowns: 3 sets @ 28/35 kg 10 reps

1 Arm rows: 3 sets 8kg 10 reps

Chest press using free weights: 3 sets 16 kg 16reps

Shoulder press using free weights: 3 sets 12 kg 10 reps

Legs:

Dumbell Squats: 3 sets with 16kg 15 reps

Lunges with dumbells: 3 sets with 16 kg 15 reps

Leg extension 3 sets of each 10 reps @ 28/35 kg

Leg Curls 3 sets of 10 reps @ 28 kg

Cool down stretches

(At home I do 30 mins of Skipping combined with crunches and press ups on days I can't get to the gym and on Wednesdays I also do a 45 minute spinning class!!!!)

In reply to Hilly, I think my maintenance cals should be around 1400. Which is pretty much what I average, I'm quite careful with portion sizing and calorie control so thats not the issue. At the end of last year I was about 11st am now 10st through exercise and reduced calorie intake however, I cannot get below 10st. Even when I did an 8 day detox consisting of apple juice, bulk fibre and water! The weight is not the primary reason I'm here. The intention is a very lean, but not muscly figure with minimal fat!!

p.s I haven't tried the stack yet, after consideration it was my second choice but who knows, I'm here for advice and I'll take it all on board!

Kate x


----------



## BabyYoYo

Pscarb said:


> well i would definatly add protein to that diet like most female diets it lacks protein, the thing about protein is that it tones the muscle so you look better, it also uses more calories to digest than carbs and fats....
> 
> i can understand that you believe it is a good diet and in a way it is but you would have much better results if you added some more protein.
> 
> if your intention is not to rely on anything then i would not of thought you would want to rely on clen to drop the weight.....in saying that this is not a bad thing as i think you have the right mindset and that you train and eat correctly...
> 
> so the dosing for clen is....
> 
> start on 20mcg's(normally 1 tab) a day then increse this by 1 tab every 5yh day until a max of 80mcg's is reached after 5 days on 80mcgs take a week off then start again but start on 40mcg's and stay at the 80mcg dose for 10 days....


Thanks Pscarb!

I am trying to incorporate more protein into my diet.... I should have been more specific really. My diet is a work in progress at the moment after contracting salmonella last year. Some foods, particularly complex carbs and proteins I find very hard to stomach.... they tend to cause me digestive problems to say the least but as I say, I'm getting there! I'm totally committed to this and it is my goal to achieve my potential! So far, I've been advised against clen on the basis that there are other things to try first... but I'm not convinced yet!


----------



## Tinytom

You could try incorporating some more digestive enzymes into your diet if you have problems digeting stuff.

You can buy the from any health store and get some bacteria complex as well.

I use both of these and never get problems


----------



## BabyYoYo

Thanks Tinytom!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Would any of you care to comment on my training routine? I could use some feedback or suggestions?


----------



## Captain Hero

welcome to the board


----------



## Bigger&amp;Stronger

Hey,

Your training looks good (certainly better than most female athletes I've dealt with!) but could definitely use a few changes:

Have you used the same program for a while?

Do you change the rep ranges, sets, exercises often?

Are your weights progressing?

It's personal preference as to whether you do cardiovascular training before or after your resistance training but are you trying to improve your aerobic fitness as well? If so it might be more efficient to move it to a separate session or another time of the day so you can focus on getting the most out of your resistance training sessions.

Definitely heed Pscarb's advice, he's written some very informative articles on this site and from what I've seen posted seems very knowledgeable.

In my own experience definitely start logging your food intake (you can use a dieting website such as fitday to make things simple in planning your meals) it's the only real way (in my opinion - others may disagree) of seeing what aspects of your diet are halting your progress and you can make specific alterations much more easily.

Good luck with your training, I'm new as well, seems like a great community we've got here!


----------



## BabyYoYo

PIERCEDNIP said:


> re your training - do you do the abovementioned session 3 times a week after 45 mins cardio?


Hey Piercednip! Thanks for your message!

Yeah I pretty much do sessions similar to that most of the time. I Never skip cardio, don't always do as much weight training though,which i'm building on at present!

I could definitely use some advice from another girl!!

Kate x


----------



## Big_Dan

post a few pics up soo we know where u are , then we would have a better idea on what advice to give 

and welcome to the board !


----------



## BabyYoYo

Bigger&Stronger said:


> Hey,
> 
> Your training looks good (certainly better than most female athletes I've dealt with!) but could definitely use a few changes:
> 
> Have you used the same program for a while?
> 
> Do you change the rep ranges, sets, exercises often?
> 
> Are your weights progressing?
> 
> It's personal preference as to whether you do cardiovascular training before or after your resistance training but are you trying to improve your aerobic fitness as well? If so it might be more efficient to move it to a separate session or another time of the day so you can focus on getting the most out of your resistance training sessions.
> 
> Definitely heed Pscarb's advice, he's written some very informative articles on this site and from what I've seen posted seems very knowledgeable.
> 
> In my own experience definitely start logging your food intake (you can use a dieting website such as fitday to make things simple in planning your meals) it's the only real way (in my opinion - others may disagree) of seeing what aspects of your diet are halting your progress and you can make specific alterations much more easily.
> 
> Good luck with your training, I'm new as well, seems like a great community we've got here!


Hi Bigger&Stronger!

Thanks for your advice, in answer to your questions, weights slowly progressing, but I have only recently been seriously incorporating them into my routine. Plus, the gym I go to is normally rammed with polish meatheads so its difficult to get in and use the machines or free weights :-( My program is structured loosely around the one I listed, but I vary the cardio aspect from day to day and don't always do the resistance training if I'm in the gym two days running. An I already complete a food diary! Helps me regulate my calorie intake!!

The intention is to separate the cardio and resistance workouts rather than doing them together, time is sometime an issue though!!!

Thanks for your advice, much appreciated!!

Kate x


----------



## BabyYoYo

Big_Dan said:


> post a few pics up soo we know where u are , then we would have a better idea on what advice to give
> 
> and welcome to the board !


Thanks big dan! Well, when I get some pics I will be sure to post them up... !!

Kate :cheer2:


----------



## 3752

Bigger&Stronger said:


> Definitely heed Pscarb's advice, he's written some very informative articles on this site and from what I've seen posted seems very knowledgeable.


cheers for the words Bro...


----------



## Bigger&amp;Stronger

BabyYoYo said:


> Hi Bigger&Stronger!
> 
> Thanks for your advice, in answer to your questions, weights slowly progressing, but I have only recently been seriously incorporating them into my routine. Plus, the gym I go to is normally rammed with polish meatheads so its difficult to get in and use the machines or free weights :-( My program is structured loosely around the one I listed, but I vary the cardio aspect from day to day and don't always do the resistance training if I'm in the gym two days running. An I already complete a food diary! Helps me regulate my calorie intake!!
> 
> The intention is to separate the cardio and resistance workouts rather than doing them together, time is sometime an issue though!!!
> 
> Thanks for your advice, much appreciated!!
> 
> Kate x


Awesome  You could look into kettlebells, they combine a high intensity interval cardio session with resistance training, kills two birds with one stone!

There might be a trainer in your area, definitely look into it, they're a very versatile piece of equipment! http://www.ukka.org/index.html

Good one on the food diary! If you'd like any more advice I'd post up your exact portions of the food you eat so your calories and relative macronutrients (g) can be worked out easier.

Good luck with the training.


----------



## 3752

the fitday food dairy is excellant i have used the net version for years whilst competing, this year i paid for the PC version which is just as good if not better...


----------



## BabyYoYo

Kettlebells hey?! I heard they're making a comeback aren't they! I wouldn't mind getting some for home, not practical in my gym honestly, there isn't room to swing a cat at the moment and a I'd def get a few funny looks!!! I'm gonna take a look at that fitday food diary thing now I think! Thanks x x


----------



## BabyYoYo

Oh my god, that Fitday diary is amazing! So much on there!!! Thanks guys!!


----------



## fozyspilgrims

Welcome to the site, good luck with your goals, you will get some good advice from the guys here.


----------



## BabyYoYo

Thanks fozyspilgrims... funny name!

Everyone here seems super cool and I'm glad I joined!

Kate x


----------



## kboy

Hi, and welcome to the board...

Some sound advice given, agree about adding more protein to your diet, for example, maybe a skinless turkey breast and wholewheat pasta in place of cheese on toast..

Also, maybe you could try resistance training first, hit it hard, then do cardio after, you should burn a few more calories this way...

Peanut butter is great for bodybuilders when more calories are needed in the diet, I love it in a protein shake or on ot's own, but 50% is fat, albeit good fat from nuts, but if your goal is to loose weight you may be better with a good quality protein shake with water...

Good Luck!


----------



## BabyYoYo

kboy said:


> Hi, and welcome to the board...
> 
> Some sound advice given, agree about adding more protein to your diet, for example, maybe a skinless turkey breast and wholewheat pasta in place of cheese on toast..
> 
> Also, maybe you could try resistance training first, hit it hard, then do cardio after, you should burn a few more calories this way...
> 
> Peanut butter is great for bodybuilders when more calories are needed in the diet, I love it in a protein shake or on ot's own, but 50% is fat, albeit good fat from nuts, but if your goal is to loose weight you may be better with a good quality protein shake with water...
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks for that kboy!

OK, well thats two of you that have suggested resistance before cardio so I'll give it a go!! The main goal is not to lose weight but more tone up...the extra stone would be a plus point! Could anyone suggest a routine for me to try??

Kate x


----------



## 3752

to tone up you need two things Protein and weights....make sure you are getting enough protein in your diet as this on its own will tone the muscle combine this along with a decent weights program and you will be of to a good start...

this is the routine i gave my wife...

Day 1

Back/Arms/Abs

Day 2

Quads/Hams/Calfs

Day 3

Chest/Shoulders/Abs

you would do day one on mon, day 2 on wed and day 3 on a friday then 30min cardio after the session.

hope this helps...

living in newquay you should try to get to the NABBA West Britain in 7 weeks it is a good show and a few guys from the board will be there...


----------



## Bigger&amp;Stronger

Pscarb said:


> to tone up you need two things Protein and weights....make sure you are getting enough protein in your diet as this on its own will tone the muscle combine this along with a decent weights program and you will be of to a good start...
> 
> this is the routine i gave my wife...
> 
> Day 1
> 
> Back/Arms/Abs
> 
> Day 2
> 
> Quads/Hams/Calfs
> 
> Day 3
> 
> Chest/Shoulders/Abs
> 
> you would do day one on mon, day 2 on wed and day 3 on a friday then 30min cardio after the session.
> 
> hope this helps...
> 
> living in newquay you should try to get to the NABBA West Britain in 7 weeks it is a good show and a few guys from the board will be there...


Good classic split there mate, what about the olympic lifts?

I know they're pretty hard to learn but if you keep the reps low and the resistance high the result seems to be minimal hypertrophy and a lot of strength gains, could be perfect for this lady.

A lot of the female athletes in my gym use the olympic lifts exclusively for resistance training and none are particularly big, just 'toned'.


----------



## ba baracuss

200+ replies


----------



## BabyYoYo

Bigger&Stronger said:


> Good classic split there mate, what about the olympic lifts?
> 
> I know they're pretty hard to learn but if you keep the reps low and the resistance high the result seems to be minimal hypertrophy and a lot of strength gains, could be perfect for this lady.
> 
> A lot of the female athletes in my gym use the olympic lifts exclusively for resistance training and none are particularly big, just 'toned'.


Hey Bigger&Stronger, whats an olympic lift?!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Pscarb said:


> to tone up you need two things Protein and weights....make sure you are getting enough protein in your diet as this on its own will tone the muscle combine this along with a decent weights program and you will be of to a good start...
> 
> this is the routine i gave my wife...
> 
> Day 1
> 
> Back/Arms/Abs
> 
> Day 2
> 
> Quads/Hams/Calfs
> 
> Day 3
> 
> Chest/Shoulders/Abs
> 
> you would do day one on mon, day 2 on wed and day 3 on a friday then 30min cardio after the session.
> 
> hope this helps...
> 
> living in newquay you should try to get to the NABBA West Britain in 7 weeks it is a good show and a few guys from the board will be there...


Thanks pscarb!! Sounds like a plan.. will give it a go. Did you give your wife a list of particular exercises to perform or just leave her to it?

Whereabouts is the show gonna be held..? if it's nearby then might be worth a visit thanks!!

Sorry for all the questions.. still totally new to all this!

Kate x


----------



## 3752

questions are good so dont worry about asking them....

B&S i dont like giving Olympic lifts to girls at this stage as you do not know the type of gym or who is in their capable of spotting her....

Kate i did set my wife a specific routine which she has adjusted now, the show is in Exeter on the 27th of April...


----------



## dan2004

BabyYoYo - Your so going to get hit on once the majority log on Monday morning


----------



## 3752

dan2004 said:


> BabyYoYo - Your so going to get hit on once the majority log on Monday morning


this is probably true dan but any inappropriate posts will be deleted...


----------



## dan2004

Pscarb said:


> this is probably true dan but any inappropriate posts will be deleted...


Absolutly Paul  Im a taken man and wouldnt dream of it.On the subject matter at hand tho thats some good advice and she dont seem to be doing to badly. Does your wife do that programme in consecutive days or spilt/clustered etc ? Think my gf wants to start working out to fullfill her bordem at lunch during work. How long does your wife take on those sessions? Also how many sets and reps ?


----------



## BabyYoYo

Pscarb said:


> questions are good so dont worry about asking them....
> 
> B&S i dont like giving Olympic lifts to girls at this stage as you do not know the type of gym or who is in their capable of spotting her....
> 
> Kate i did set my wife a specific routine which she has adjusted now, the show is in Exeter on the 27th of April...


Hi pscarb, thanks.... but what is an olympic lift???? haha! I hope I'm not missing the point! And who would "spot" me and why?! 

Any possibility that you could tell me what the specific routine was that you set for your wife so I could perhaps tailor it to my individual requirements?! It would be useful also I think to assess where I am doing ok and other areas which could be improved! What do you think?

Kate x


----------



## BabyYoYo

dan2004 said:


> BabyYoYo - Your so going to get hit on once the majority log on Monday morning


Thanks Dan2004,

Not sure whether to take that as a compliment or what!

Kate x


----------



## dan2004

BabyYoYo said:


> Thanks Dan2004,
> 
> Not sure whether to take that as a compliment or what!
> 
> Kate x


It means your avatar is very beautifull and will appeal to many users


----------



## BabyYoYo

*Why thankyou*


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

BabyYoYo said:


> *Why thankyou*


What happened to your other pic -.- swear you had a different pic earlier!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Errrrmmmm, did it involve a yellow hat and corona bottle tops?!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

BabyYoYo said:


> Errrrmmmm, did it involve a yellow hat and corona bottle tops?!


Yes! lol that looked cool


----------



## BabyYoYo

Haha, yeah some random guy took that picture in a bar I worked in last summer!! Glad you liked it! Maybe I'll post it back up! x


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

BabyYoYo said:


> Haha, yeah some random guy took that picture in a bar I worked in last summer!! Glad you liked it! Maybe I'll post it back up! x


  Was funky! I hate the random pictures people take - have had a fair few pop up on facebook and im like huh when the hell? lol


----------



## BabyYoYo

Yeah I got a few of those floating around on facebook too! Hahaha! I should look you up sometime?!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

BabyYoYo said:


> Yeah I got a few of those floating around on facebook too! Hahaha! I should look you up sometime?!


nooo lol  some I had to have taken down when I was really large and really hammered some one posted up pics of me in a thong, that was interesting to say the least! God thinking about it a lot I asked to be taken down lol! But my friends were nice and did take them down


----------



## BabyYoYo

YetiMan said:


> nooo lol  some I had to have taken down when I was really large and really hammered some one posted up pics of me in a thong, that was interesting to say the least! God thinking about it a lot I asked to be taken down lol! But my friends were nice and did take them down


Why no?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

im a large guy, or I was any way and seeing that much fat with that little wear definately not something that needs to be seen by the public! - Well the internet public anyway


----------



## BabyYoYo

YetiMan said:


> im a large guy, or I was any way and seeing that much fat with that little wear definately not something that needs to be seen by the public! - Well the internet public anyway


Lol, i'll show ya mine if you'll show me yours! Hahaha, only kidding hun. Been nice chatting with ya!


----------



## 3752

lets keep it on topic please...

i will dig out the routine i set my wife and the other females i help...


----------



## BabyYoYo

Pscarb said:


> lets keep it on topic please...
> 
> i will dig out the routine i set my wife and the other females i help...


Haha sorry pscarb... 

Thanks very much, really appreciate your help!

Kate


----------



## BabyYoYo

YetiMan said:


> im a large guy, or I was any way and seeing that much fat with that little wear definately not something that needs to be seen by the public! - Well the internet public anyway


Yo yeti,

I just wrote a marathon message in reply, but I cant send it until I'm up to 50 posts on here! eeeek! Best get writing hadn't I!

Kate xmg:


----------



## Bigger&amp;Stronger

PScarb - True mate, they are pretty difficult to learn i wouldn't recommend anything less than a decent strength and conditioning coach for teaching the movements, most gyms don't even have a lifting platform! So I think doing snatches would turn a few faces pale!

BabyYoYo - Sorry about that! The olympic lifts are the traditional full-body lifts you see performed by olympic weight lifters at the Olympics (duh you're probably thinking!).

It's only really two lifts:

The snatch










and the Clean and Jerk:










The strength gains you can make from this type of lifting is incredible, not only that but the type of training involved doesn't result in a massive amount of hypertrophy (muscle growth) if you keep the reps low.

As you can see from the pictures the ladies aren't exactly 'massive' and yet look at the amount of weight they can lift!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Bigger&Stronger said:


> PScarb - True mate, they are pretty difficult to learn i wouldn't recommend anything less than a decent strength and conditioning coach for teaching the movements, most gyms don't even have a lifting platform! So I think doing snatches would turn a few faces pale!
> 
> BabyYoYo - Sorry about that! The olympic lifts are the traditional full-body lifts you see performed by olympic weight lifters at the Olympics (duh you're probably thinking!).
> 
> It's only really two lifts:
> 
> The snatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Clean and Jerk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strength gains you can make from this type of lifting is incredible, not only that but the type of training involved doesn't result in a massive amount of hypertrophy (muscle growth) if you keep the reps low.
> 
> As you can see from the pictures the ladies aren't exactly 'massive' and yet look at the amount of weight they can lift!


Hey B&S,

Yep, definitely thinking duh!!! Hahaha! That pretty amazing, although there would be a fair few guys freaked out if I were to start doing that.. plus I train on my own and I don't think I'd trust anyone in my gym to spot me! They're mostly polish or Newquay playboys!! Worth aiming for though I think....

Kate x:rolleyes:


----------



## 3752

newquay playboys...knocked out a few of those in my time doing the run to the sun


----------



## Tinytom

Pscarb said:


> newquay playboys...knocked out a few of those in my time doing the run to the sun


With your BO?

Or on your way to tackling some cabin boys for a bit of Navy Seal training.


----------



## 3752

now now Tom you atre just bitter because a bristol playboy means a totally different thing


----------



## BabyYoYo

Pscarb said:


> newquay playboys...knocked out a few of those in my time doing the run to the sun


LMAO!!!!  Sweet, a few of them definitely need taking down a peg or two!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Hey pscarb.. sorry to hassle you... but any luck with the routine for your wife?

Kate


----------



## Spartan301

Pscarb said:


> now now Tom you atre just bitter because a bristol playboy means a totally different thing


Hahahahahahaha


----------



## TaintedSoul

BabyYoYo you going to start a training Journal?

I wonder where Jodes is, her input would be great here.


----------



## Tinytom

Pscarb said:


> now now Tom you atre just bitter because a bristol playboy means a totally different thing


Hey you only need to look at my profile on FB to see the quality ladies I am harrassed by on a daily basis.

Your friends are all blokes pretty much. Some in uniforms

You should see some of the mullet haired ponces that come in my club, probably the biggest collection of cretins I've seen anywhere.


----------



## BabyYoYo

TaintedSoul said:


> BabyYoYo you going to start a training Journal?
> 
> I wonder where Jodes is, her input would be great here.


Hey TaintedSoul,

Yeah I intend to, have just been given a great programme to try by pscarb, need to clarify some of the exercises but when I start that, I want to combine it with my food diary...

Is there anywhere here to post journals so I can get feedback?

Kate x


----------



## Tall

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey TaintedSoul,
> 
> Yeah I intend to, have just been given a great programme to try by pscarb, need to clarify some of the exercises but when I start that, I want to combine it with my food diary...
> 
> Is there anywhere here to post journals so I can get feedback?
> 
> Kate x


Members Photos is often used, and Shows Pros and Inspirations is too - but mainly if you are competing...


----------



## gym rat

post your journal in show pros and inspiration baby yoyo


----------



## BabyYoYo

Thanks you two.... I'd feel a bit of an ass putting stuff up there tbh but if you say so!!

Kate x

:noidea:


----------



## TaintedSoul

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey TaintedSoul,
> 
> Yeah I intend to, have just been given a great programme to try by pscarb, need to clarify some of the exercises but when I start that, I want to combine it with my food diary...
> 
> Is there anywhere here to post journals so I can get feedback?
> 
> Kate x


I think most post in "http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/" And the shows pros section is for anyone competing for a show... someone correct me if I am wrong.

So start taking pics and get that journal up! We dont have many female journals.

Where's the program Pscarb gave you?


----------



## Tall

BabyYoYo said:


> Thanks you two.... *I'd feel a bit of an ass putting stuff up there tbh but if you say so!!*
> 
> Kate x
> 
> :noidea:


Having seen your previous profile photo I'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## gym rat

TH&S said:


> Having seen your previous profile photo I'm sure you'll be fine  [/
> 
> lol quality


----------



## 3752

place it in the members photo section Kate then we can move it once we have a proper section for the journals.


----------



## BabyYoYo

gym rat said:


> *Thanks......*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> **THIS IS THE COLOUR OF MY CHEEKS RIGHT NOW!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> **Lol*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Tinytom suggested I change it though!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *


----------



## Tall

BabyYoYo said:


> *Thanks......*
> 
> *THIS IS THE COLOUR OF MY CHEEKS RIGHT NOW!*
> 
> *Lol*
> 
> *Tinytom suggested I change it though!*


Thats because Tom prefers Mens bottoms...


----------



## BabyYoYo

TH&S said:


> Thats because Tom prefers Mens bottoms...


I'm sure thats not true TH&S

hahah


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

I know its easier said than done but dont worry about putting stuff up! I put a picture of my up when I was 24 and half stone that was a hard thing to do. But it has helped me a lot!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

BabyYoYo said:


> I'm sure thats not true TH&S
> 
> hahah


if the rumours are true then yes it is!


----------



## BabyYoYo

YetiMan said:


> if the rumours are true then yes it is!


Haha, well thanks for your advice dear Yeti


----------



## Magic Torch

LOL how can you trust TH&S about these rumours? He's the biggest man wh0re on here!

"Rep me please I'll bum fun you", "I'll rep yours if you rep mine"

"Gob for reps, roll up roll up roll up"

LMFAO


----------



## Tall

Magic Torch said:


> LOL how can you trust TH&S about these rumours? He's the biggest man wh0re on here!
> 
> "Rep me please I'll bum fun you", "I'll rep yours if you rep mine"
> 
> "Gob for reps, roll up roll up roll up"
> 
> LMFAO


That reminds me... Can I have my watch back...?


----------



## Tinytom

BabyYoYo said:


> I'm sure thats not true TH&S
> 
> hahah


LOL you only have to look at my FB profile for confirmation.

Whereas THS wont let anyone see his real image instead he has a Spartan and we all know that Spartans loved 'Manlove' as a means to bonding.

Plus he has a rusty sheriff's badge as his Avatar on my board.


----------



## Tall

Tinytom said:


> LOL you only have to look at my FB profile for confirmation.
> 
> Whereas THS wont let anyone see his real image instead he has a Spartan and we all know that Spartans loved 'Manlove' as a means to bonding.
> 
> Plus he has a rusty sheriff's badge as his Avatar on my board.


Lol @ Tom's harem of *** hags 

No one wants to see my ugly mug. I've got a face like a kicked in pasty


----------



## BabyYoYo

So anyway, back on the subject guys....I did my first training session using pscarbs programme yesterday, was pretty cool.. arms are a bit achy this morning though!!! But I have decided it is the most awful thing going into the gym and doing weights for an hour by yourself!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

have you got a ipod or something? I train alone most of the time now just listen to my ipod. I find I have a better session by myself.

Glad you found it prity cool


----------



## BabyYoYo

YetiMan said:


> have you got a ipod or something? I train alone most of the time now just listen to my ipod. I find I have a better session by myself.
> 
> Glad you found it prity cool


Hey Yeti,

Yeah, I always take my ipod to the gym, sometimes find it hard to concentrate doing weights when I've got music blaring in my ears! I like to do cardio by myself, find I train harder in that sense, but I just feel a bit self conscious doing weights in my gym surrounded by 20 guys all by myself!


----------



## smithy26

try and get a tainning partner, that may help.


----------



## BabyYoYo

smithy26 said:


> try and get a tainning partner, that may help.


Easier said than done smithy26!

I know not one female that is into the training I'm doing and certainly no guys that would wanna train with a girl!

So I'm a bit bu*****d there!

Thanks though

Kate x


----------



## chrisj22

At first it can be a horrible feeling training on your own, but you'll be fine before you know it.

If you feel the need to, get your MP3/I-Pod on & get that head down.


----------



## smithy26

BabyYoYo said:


> Easier said than done smithy26!
> 
> I know not one female that is into the training I'm doing and certainly no guys that would wanna train with a girl!
> 
> So I'm a bit bu*****d there!
> 
> Thanks though
> 
> Kate x


cant u drag one of your friends down there!!


----------



## BabyYoYo

smithy26 said:


> cant u drag one of your friends down there!!


Seriously, none of them are interested in training, and I dont really have that many female friends tbh!! Oh and the ones I do have are all in Australia!!! lol.. so that leaves me with the option of finding a guy to train with...


----------



## Tall

I think alot of the guys on here which live by you are going to want to charge by the hour.... :rolleye11


----------



## 3752

sometimes i prefer to train on my own when i work away from home, i find i can focus more on my training....


----------



## BabyYoYo

TH&S said:


> I think alot of the guys on here which live by you are going to want to charge by the hour.... :rolleye11


Thats not very nice.


----------



## Tall

BabyYoYo said:


> Thats not very nice.


Pour quoi? I thought all personal trainers charged by the hour...? :rolleye11


----------



## BabyYoYo

TH&S said:


> Pour quoi? I thought all personal trainers charged by the hour...? :rolleye11


Quit whistling


----------



## Spartan301

Try training with someone that doesnt shut the f*** up then you will be glad to be training on your own!! lol

But seriously, what is it you dont like about doing weights on your own?


----------



## BabyYoYo

Spartan301 said:


> Try training with someone that doesnt shut the f*** up then you will be glad to be training on your own!! lol
> 
> But seriously, what is it you dont like about doing weights on your own?


Hey Spartan,

I dunno, guess I just feel like a tit training with a sh**load of guys on my own... and plus there aren't many mirrors so I'd like it that someone could watch to make sure that my technique is ok!! Also tell me where I could improve!


----------



## Tinytom

Your best bet may be to ask one of the guys in the gym if either him or his GF needs a training partner, pick a serious looking trainer not a mullet wearing ponce and you'll probably find that their GF is into training too and would jump at the chance.

A few of my exs have done this when I've been with them due to the fact that my training differs greatly from theirs due to the 'supplements' that I take so I cant train with them.


----------



## Tall

Tinytom said:


> Your best bet may be to ask one of the guys in the gym if either him or his GF needs a training partner, pick a serious looking trainer not a mullet wearing ponce and you'll probably find that their GF is into training too and would jump at the chance.
> 
> A few of my exs have done this when I've been with them due to the fact that my training differs greatly from theirs due to the 'supplements' that I take so I cant train with them.


That cell tech is strong stuff!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Tinytom said:


> Your best bet may be to ask one of the guys in the gym if either him or his GF needs a training partner, pick a serious looking trainer not a mullet wearing ponce and you'll probably find that their GF is into training too and would jump at the chance.
> 
> A few of my exs have done this when I've been with them due to the fact that my training differs greatly from theirs due to the 'supplements' that I take so I cant train with them.


Cool great idea Tinytom

Thanks....


----------



## Bigger&amp;Stronger

TH&S said:


> That cell tech is strong stuff!


Lol! Don't tell everyone! Otherwise we'll be surrounded by monstrous physiques!


----------



## Captain Hero

TH&S said:


> That cell tech is strong stuff!


whats the deal with all the Polish cell tech comments yo!? mg:


----------



## Tall

Captain Hero said:


> whats the deal with all the Polish cell tech comments yo!? mg:


Lol. Polish Cell Tech = Performance Enhancing Substance... :rolleye11

Cos everyone is natural, and no one is on gear... They are just on Polish Cell Tech... :rolleye11


----------



## Captain Hero

TH&S said:


> Lol. Polish Cell Tech = Performance Enhancing Substance... :rolleye11
> 
> Cos everyone is natural, and no one is on gear... They are just on Polish Cell Tech... :rolleye11


ROFL 

I........see  :crazy:


----------



## 3752

guys keep it on fukcing topic use msn to chat off topic...


----------



## BabyYoYo

PIERCEDNIP said:


> i train by myself most sessions as i prefer it that way - can focus better as when i have trained with others i either lift poor weight or the session takes too long but others may disagree.
> 
> Recently though for my leg workout i have had a spot on squats as i need a bit of motivation on the last couple of reps!!!
> 
> Good luck with finding a training partner !!


Hey PN,

Thanks for your message... Think you're right... I tend to get distracted doing cardio with others so prob be the same with weights!!! Y'know what its like though, in an all male gym....well anyway.. I'm off to the gym!! 

Kate x


----------



## Britbb

You say you like chocolate kate?

Why not have 50g chocolate after your workout with your whey isolate shake then (30g protein)? Swap the chocolate (as long as its plain dark chocolate) for the dextrose. Wont hurt that much and you get a treat to look forward to at the end of the workout...that saves you having it during the day aswell, kill 2 birds with one stone 

BUT...DO NOT have chocolate after youve done cardio. Do cardio and weights seperately, have your whey and a piece of choc 40-50g after the weights/resistance machines, but NOT before or after cardio or it totally defeats the objective of cardio.


----------



## BabyYoYo

Britbb said:


> You say you like chocolate kate?
> 
> Why not have 50g chocolate after your workout with your whey isolate shake then (30g protein)? Swap the chocolate (as long as its plain dark chocolate) for the dextrose. Wont hurt that much and you get a treat to look forward to at the end of the workout...that saves you having it during the day aswell, kill 2 birds with one stone
> 
> BUT...DO NOT have chocolate after youve done cardio. Do cardio and weights seperately, have your whey and a piece of choc 40-50g after the weights/resistance machines, but NOT before or after cardio or it totally defeats the objective of cardio.


Cool advice Britbb,

Although that means I will never be able to eat chocolate  because I generally do 30 mins cardio after each resistance session!

hwell:


----------



## Britbb

BabyYoYo said:


> Cool advice Britbb,
> 
> Although that means I will never be able to eat chocolate  because I generally do 30 mins cardio after each resistance session!
> 
> hwell:


Why do you do that?

Its ok to do that, because youve used up glycogen reserves in the muscles training so your body effectively should be using more fat storage...but youve also built up loads of glycogen in the day so there will actually be more carbs in your body.

If your looking to lose weight the best way to do it would be to do cardio work in the morning. So for instance when you wake up, if you had a cup of tea/coffee and then half a serving of musclemilk/syntha 6 aswell then immeadiately go do 30 mins of cardio...just a brisk walk/light jog is great, nothing more because you will be in the fat burning zone at that speed.

Then when you get in, have the other half of the serving of muscle milk, then wait 20-30 mins before having breakfast. Eat your regular diet throughout the day and then go to the gym...after youve finished your workout (just resistance/weights, no cardio as youve done that in morning) you can have a serving of musclemilk/isolate/concentrate/syntha6 or whatever you want and then have 50g chocolate aswell.

So if you go to the gym 3 times a week to lift weights you allow yourself 3 choc bars per week

Try cv every morning using the instructions above 5 days per week, or you can do it everyday if you like...only a 30 min brisk walk/light jog at about 55-60% of your max heart rate. Its also a really good way to wake you up in the mornings, as soon as youve done your cardio and had a shower youll be refreshed and ready to start the day


----------



## JawD

Days like today, I get up at 6am, have my protein shake, multi vit, creatine and then go for a 30min light jog. I love it. Especially in the spring - autumn when its fresh and the sun is just coming up. I run around a park at the moment though Im moving to a more rural area outside of Durham soon and I have my eye on a huge hill that I think I'll walk up a few days a week 

I just find it a great way to start the day and clear your head. Very relaxing so long as a huge back of cows/dogs/wolves dont chase you back down 

When I get and I get ready for work and have my bowl of oats before leaving.

As to how effective it is, ask me again in about 12 weeks


----------



## BabyYoYo

Britbb said:


> Why do you do that?
> 
> Its ok to do that, because youve used up glycogen reserves in the muscles training so your body effectively should be using more fat storage...but youve also built up loads of glycogen in the day so there will actually be more carbs in your body.
> 
> If your looking to lose weight the best way to do it would be to do cardio work in the morning. So for instance when you wake up, if you had a cup of tea/coffee and then half a serving of musclemilk/syntha 6 aswell then immeadiately go do 30 mins of cardio...just a brisk walk/light jog is great, nothing more because you will be in the fat burning zone at that speed.
> 
> Then when you get in, have the other half of the serving of muscle milk, then wait 20-30 mins before having breakfast. Eat your regular diet throughout the day and then go to the gym...after youve finished your workout (just resistance/weights, no cardio as youve done that in morning) you can have a serving of musclemilk/isolate/concentrate/syntha6 or whatever you want and then have 50g chocolate aswell.
> 
> So if you go to the gym 3 times a week to lift weights you allow yourself 3 choc bars per week
> 
> Try cv every morning using the instructions above 5 days per week, or you can do it everyday if you like...only a 30 min brisk walk/light jog at about 55-60% of your max heart rate. Its also a really good way to wake you up in the mornings, as soon as youve done your cardio and had a shower youll be refreshed and ready to start the day


Hey Britbb,

I do that because someone on here suggested it!

Well your way sound better, however, when I start work at 8am it's gonna be nearly impossible to maintain!

k x


----------



## Britbb

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey Britbb,
> 
> I do that because someone on here suggested it!
> 
> Well your way sound better, however, when I start work at 8am it's gonna be nearly impossible to maintain!
> 
> k x


Who suggested it that way?

The best time for fat loss to do cardio is always in the morning. This is because the body has very low glycogen reserves that it can use on for energy, so it will use the next best energy source which is fat (and muscle but there are ways to counter this). The reason you need 10g (or half a serving of protein) beforehand is so that your body has some protein in its system (some amino acids) to stop the process of doing cardio from using muscle as fuel (this would be catabolism), you dont want that to occur, you just want to lose fat (although theres not much on you).

So best to do it in mornings.

When you start your new job then do your cardio in evenings instead then. Dont do it with training. There are a few people who like this idea but i dont, unless you wanted to double up on cardio and were dieting for a contest (which your not right now), this means you can do cardio on its own and make use of the cv, aswell s having 50g choc post weights workout (with a serving of protein) which will replenish your glycogen reserves and then you kill two birds with one stone...no need to have choc throu the day


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Not hi jacking this thread but im confused now. I have always been lead to belive that AM cardio is best on a empty stomach and quiet a few on this site have said so in other posts.

Please dont think im saying you are wrong Britbb as you have far much more knowledge than my self in this. I can see the logic about having something before you do your cardio the protein shake. Can get confusing with different people saying different things -..-


----------



## Tall

YetiMan said:


> Not hi jacking this thread but im confused now. I have always been lead to belive that AM cardio is best on a empty stomach and quiet a few on this site have said so in other posts.
> 
> Please dont think im saying you are wrong Britbb as you have far much more knowledge than my self in this. I can see the logic about having something before you do your cardio the protein shake. Can get confusing with different people saying different things -..-


Yeti - AM Fasted cardio can be catabolic


----------



## BabyYoYo

YetiMan said:


> Not hi jacking this thread but im confused now. I have always been lead to belive that AM cardio is best on a empty stomach and quiet a few on this site have said so in other posts.
> 
> Please dont think im saying you are wrong Britbb as you have far much more knowledge than my self in this. I can see the logic about having something before you do your cardio the protein shake. Can get confusing with different people saying different things -..-


Definitely!!! There is a lot of conflicting information. Guess its about finding out what works best for you as an individual.

Last autumn I was doing a 10 min run first thing in the morning and the pounds were dropping off me.. so I think I will heed Britbb's advice this time and at least try it!

Lol


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

TH&S said:


> Yeti - AM Fasted cardio can be catabolic


:/ Ok protein shake before am cardio in future then!



BabyYoYo said:


> Definitely!!! There is a lot of conflicting information. Guess its about finding out what works best for you as an individual.


Yea tell me about it lol


----------



## BabyYoYo

YetiMan said:


> :/ Ok protein shake before am cardio in future then!
> 
> Yea tell me about it lol


Think that deserves a rep huh yeti!?!

LOL

I love all this!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

BabyYoYo said:


> Think that deserves a rep huh yeti!?!
> 
> LOL
> 
> I love all this!


I went to rep you and BB and TH&S just cause hes a rep whore but I given out to much rep in 24 hours  So I ow ya one. Rep that is!


----------



## BabyYoYo

YetiMan said:


> I went to rep you and BB and TH&S just cause hes a rep whore but I given out to much rep in 24 hours  So I ow ya one. Rep that is!


LOL.. sure thing hun x x

Dont give TH&S any though.

Hahaha


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

BabyYoYo said:


> LOL.. sure thing hun x x
> 
> Dont give TH&S any though.
> 
> Hahaha


but he touch's me in my special place


----------



## Tall

BabyYoYo said:


> LOL.. sure thing hun x x
> 
> *Dont give TH&S any though.*
> 
> Hahaha


You're not the first girl to say that to be today.... :crazy:


----------



## Big_Dan

> Dont give TH&S any though.
> 
> Hahaha


give him a neg rep hahahaha


----------



## Tinytom

AM cardio CAN be catabolic

unless you take Glutamine and BCAAs before hand. Then its very productive.

Protein shake prior is a good idea but bear in mind that you may get stomach problems from training so soon after.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Tinytom said:


> AM cardio CAN be catabolic
> 
> unless you take Glutamine and BCAAs before hand. Then its very productive.
> 
> Protein shake prior is a good idea but bear in mind that you may get stomach problems from training so soon after.


So protein shake 5g bcaa and 5g l-glutamine is ideal?

Sorry no point making another thread while we are on the subject ^^


----------



## Britbb

YetiMan said:


> So protein shake 5g bcaa and 5g l-glutamine is ideal?
> 
> Sorry no point making another thread while we are on the subject ^^


Yep.

Best to take 10g whey and 5g glutamine or bcaa's pre morning cardio.

But as tom said, be v careful you dont overdo the glutamine during the day. The products warn you of 'mild stomach cramps' if excessive glutamine is used...'mild' is an understatement lol, ive suffered from this on two seperate occasions when dieting becausae i overdid the glutamine, now i have just 2 servings of it per day, 5g in morning and 5g post workout. BE CAREFUL WITH GLUTAMINE lol.

As tom already wrote, AM cardio is the best at losing fat. This is because your body has very low glycogen it will use as most of the carbs haave been used up during the night and the day before...so the body will take energy from the next best energy sources which are fat and muscle. You DONT want it to take the energy from muscle (catabolism), you only want it to take the energy from fat...thats why you take a small amount of protein and some glutamine or bcaa's (or both if you like) to offset the catabolism whilst you do cardio.

Cardio is best at around 55-60% max heart rate because you are in the optimum fat burning zone at this speed, it might not feel like it but YOU ARE! The body will then take its energy from your own fat stores (lypolosis) because there is no/very little glucose/glycogen present (because you havent eaten any carbs).

You must have a small amount of protein and amino's before you do this so that you can remain anabolic and wont burn your hard earned muscle tissue.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Thank you Brit very informative post, I have learnt now and will adapt what I do  So I thank you a lot for taking the time to post that.


----------



## BabyYoYo

Britbb said:


> Yep.
> 
> Best to take 10g whey and 5g glutamine or bcaa's pre morning cardio.
> 
> But as tom said, be v careful you dont overdo the glutamine during the day. The products warn you of 'mild stomach cramps' if excessive glutamine is used...'mild' is an understatement lol, ive suffered from this on two seperate occasions when dieting becausae i overdid the glutamine, now i have just 2 servings of it per day, 5g in morning and 5g post workout. BE CAREFUL WITH GLUTAMINE lol.
> 
> As tom already wrote, AM cardio is the best at losing fat. This is because your body has very low glycogen it will use as most of the carbs haave been used up during the night and the day before...so the body will take energy from the next best energy sources which are fat and muscle. You DONT want it to take the energy from muscle (catabolism), you only want it to take the energy from fat...thats why you take a small amount of protein and some glutamine or bcaa's (or both if you like) to offset the catabolism whilst you do cardio.
> 
> Cardio is best at around 55-60% max heart rate because you are in the optimum fat burning zone at this speed, it might not feel like it but YOU ARE! The body will then take its energy from your own fat stores (lypolosis) because there is no/very little glucose/glycogen present (because you havent eaten any carbs).
> 
> You must have a small amount of protein and amino's before you do this so that you can remain anabolic and wont burn your hard earned muscle tissue.


Yes thanks for that Britbb! Very informative.. gonna learn a lot from you I see! Is taking a glutamine supp something I should consider? Will I benefit from it? And if so how?


----------



## JawD

Some good info here. Be interested in reading the follow ups myself. I do AM cardio but have whey/water beforehand but not glutamine. I'm currently trying to shed fat.


----------



## BabyYoYo

JawD said:


> Some good info here. Be interested in reading the follow ups myself. I do AM cardio but have whey/water beforehand but not glutamine. I'm currently trying to shed fat.


Cool.. have you seen much loss due to the AM cardio?

Kate x

p.s I definitely do not bat for the wrong side but it's impossible not to stare at your avatar!


----------



## JawD

BabyYoYo said:


> Cool.. have you seen much loss due to the AM cardio?
> 
> Kate x
> 
> p.s I definitely do not bat for the wrong side but *it's impossible not to stare at your avatar*!


Tell me about it!

As for fat loss, I've definately noticed a drop since I started in Oct, but have only added more Cardio recently. Bit early for me to say.

I do prefer AM cardio though. I just fit it in when I can. If I had to start work early, then Ill go for a run as soon as I get home from work. But, I also go to the gym AM during the week. So its not like Im doing AM cardio daily. Like next week, my mornings will prob be (M) Gym (T)Work (W)Work (T)Gym (F)Cardio (S)Gym (S)Cardio. Id usually be able to get one other cardio in there but work has early starts twice this week. But, as well as the two AM cardio sessions, I'll prob try and add at least 3 pm cardio sessions as well.

Then, Im eating to promote fat loss (more than muscle growth), in the gym my routine is centred around (hopefully) maintaining what muscle I have while burning cals (3set of 10 compounds, little rest). Plus suppliments like lypo6x. So, Im trying from all angles really!

Gawd I go on a bit sometimes


----------



## Magic Torch

JawD said:


> Then, Im eating to promote fat loss (more than muscle growth), in the gym my routine is centred around (hopefully) maintaining what muscle I have while burning cals (3set of 10 compounds, little rest). Plus suppliments like lypo6x. So, Im trying from all angles really!


If your your trying to lose fat you still want to hold on to your muscle mass, so yes, glutamine and BCAA's would be good for you pre cardio.

B'yoyo, yes as BrittBB said, Glutamine is good, and yes you should consider it, for the same reason as above. If you lose BF you still want muscle under it


----------



## BabyYoYo

Magic Torch said:


> If your your trying to lose fat you still want to hold on to your muscle mass, so yes, glutamine and BCAA's would be good for you pre cardio.
> 
> B'yoyo, yes as BrittBB said, Glutamine is good, and yes you should consider it, for the same reason as above. If you lose BF you still want muscle under it


Thanks, Magic Torch


----------



## Bigger&amp;Stronger

BabyYoYo said:


> p.s I definitely do not bat for the wrong side but it's impossible not to stare at your avatar!


Lol, I feel like a complete perve when I forget how long I've been staring at that avatar!

Ah well...guess I'm only a lad!


----------



## Lost Soul

You missed Jamaican Lesbian teen newbies in the list

Shame on you as the post was going so well for you


----------



## ooomoo

Hey kate, fasted cardio does work wonders but its sometimes a pig to get into the habbit of doing lol, is for me anyways  .. ur looking great in ur pic, u should maybe try dropping carbs right down and adding fish oil tabs with your meals, the healthy fats work the same as carbs would and supply ur body with energy...

If i was closer id train with ya lol, i trained with a m8 of mine, she wipes the floor with me in the cardio side haha


----------



## Cliff

Fooking heck.

This thread died about 2 years ago. :lol:


----------



## MissBC

i was gonna say that.. its 2 years old!!


----------



## Ninja

:ban: :devil2:


----------



## 1Tonne

There seems to be a trend of dead threads being revived after years of silence.

Strange strange happenings ...


----------



## Trudie

Hi,

I haven't read all the posts there's loadsss.

I have taken clen and it's horrible. It tastes so vile that u cnt hardly take it.

I now take lipo6 concentrated and it's really good. Really improves your performance in the gym. Iv been taking it a week and can see the difference all ready with very little training as iv been ill.

Hth

X


----------



## lxm

Dejavu....

another year....

*tumble weed...*


----------



## ProteinPitstop

Definately agree you should increase the protein content in your diet. The more muscle you carry the more fat you will burn while resting which is ideal.


----------

